
Antecedent about Steve Jobs telling a contractor to drop out of college - smoser
https://overcast.fm/+BlzHhiD3k
======
smoser
This a12z podcast episode is about gaming but at 2:00 they talk about
interacting with Steve Jobs. Including telling the guy that his mouse copy was
[terrible]. And Steve Jobs complained about the smell of the contractor's
office because it was above a Burger King.

